# Rote Maden



## Brassenkönig (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Friedfischangler, |wavey: 
ich habe in Dänemark am Rinkøbingfjord immer gut mit roten Maden große Rotfedern und Rotaugen gefangen. Leider werden bei uns in Deutschland keine roten Maden verkauft :c . Ich wollte euch fragen, ob man die normalen weißen Maden nicht einfach rot färben könnte. Aber womit färbt man die? Mit Rotebetesaft? Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Ich wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## gismowolf (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hi Brassenkönig!
Hier gibt`s schon einen eigenen Thread dazu!Ich hoffe,daß er Dir hilft!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=11505&highlight=maden+f%E4rbe


----------



## hamburger Jung (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rote Maden*

@ brassenkönig: in  Deutschland dürfen keine gefärbten Maden mehr verkauft werden. Man kann Maden, die man im Angelladen kauft, nur bedingt z.B. mit Kaffepulver färben. Einfach das Mehl durch trockenes Kaffeepulver tauschen. Dadurch bekommen sie einen weitaus angenehmeren Geruch und einen leicht bronzenen Farbton. Ich fange damit übrigens besser als mit herkömmlichen Maden! Zum richtigen Färben kann ich nur sagen: selbst Maden züchten!" fertig entwickelte Maden lassen sich nicht richtig färben. Der Färbeprozess beginnt bei der Zucht über, mit Lebensmittelfarbe, behandeltes Futter. Nur so lassen sich Maden wirklich färben.


----------



## Bison (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hey Brassenkönig!
Hatte auch einmal versucht die Maden rot zu färben... Ich sag dir lass es! Nur nen wiederlicher Schweinkram und färben tun die sich nicht. Hatte damals nen Rotaugen Kopf kräftig mit roter Lebensmittelfarbe eingefärbt, aber wie schon gesagt wurde: die fressen nicht mehr! Du kannst es natürlich gleich bei einer Madenzucht mit roter Lebensmittelfarbe testen, aber das soll noch ekliger sein...

@hamburger jung: das mit dem Kaffee klingt gut, werde ich nächstes Jahr mal testen!


----------



## Brassenkönig (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann Maden, die man im Angelladen kauft, nur bedingt z.B. mit Kaffepulver färben. Einfach das Mehl durch trockenes Kaffeepulver tauschen. Dadurch bekommen sie einen weitaus angenehmeren Geruch und einen leicht bronzenen Farbton.



Das mit Kaffepulver hört sich gut an. Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. Klappt das auch mit Kakaopulver und wenn ja ist es fängig? Eine Madenzucht werden wir garantiert nicht betreiben (leider |supergri ). Man würde uns durch den Gestank bestimmt mit der fristlosen Kündingung der Wohnung drohen.


----------



## ChristophL (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Kaffeepulver ist 1a. Mache ich inzwischen immer mit meinen Maden ! Kannst auch Kaffeesatz nehmen (vorher trocknen lassen).

Vielleicht kennt ja wer einen Versender von Maden der noch nicht ganz ausgewachsene Exemplare versendet ?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## fishmanschorsch (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Wenn´s denn unbedingt rot sein muß, versuch doch mal einen Kombiköder aus normalen Maden für die Bewegung und roten Gummimaden von Berkl... für die Farbe.
Ich habe damit gut gefangen.

Georg


----------



## Brassenkönig (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Warum dürfen eigentlich in Deutschland keine gefärbten Maden mehr verkauft werden? Sind in der Farbe irgendwelche, für den Menschen schädliche Stoffe drin. Oder damit die Maden keinen Stress erleiden. Ich glaube nicht, dass Maden Stress erleiden können :q . Dann hätten die Naturschützer total übertrieben #d .


----------



## muddyliz (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Die roten Farbstoffe, welche Eiweiß färben,  stehen im Verdacht, Krebs auszulösen.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*



			
				Brassenkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätten die Naturschützer total übertrieben


DAS können sie doch am besten. #q Guckst du hier:

http://www.peta.de/pn/news_01/news_1120.html

aber zum Glück sind ja nicht alle Naturschützer so, es gibt viele, die auch wissen worüber sie sprechen.

Georg


----------



## Brassenkönig (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Die von PETA labern so einen Schwachsinn #q  #q  #q . Die Bevölkerung der ganzen Welt würde wohl aus Vegetariern bestehen wenn es nach denen ginge. Wenn die sich mal selbst hören würden... . Wenn man das so liest könnte man vor Lachen eigentlich vom fast Sessel fallen.


----------



## Case (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich glaub mal gelesen zu haben, dass man die Maden erst mit Seifenwasser waschen muß damit sich Fettschicht von ihnen ablöst, und dann kann man sie mit Lebensmittelfarbe färben.? Gibt aber sicher eine große sauerei.
Versuch einfach mal eine weiße Made und mach eine verpuppte (rote) dazu. Mach ich immer so wenn ich verpuppte hab. Fängt besser als nur weiße lebende.

Case


----------



## ThomasRö (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also ich kauf immer welche in Frankreich, was vielen anderen wahrscheinlich nicht möglich ist. Hab von einem Vereinskollegen gehört, dass er selbst Maden versucht zu färben hat, dere Kühlschrank sah danach ziemlich rot aus...


----------



## acker_666 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ist schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten, Mistyk, oder wie sich das Zeug nennt, das aus der Tube. Gibt es in allen Farben. 
  Ein Tropfen auf die Made.. fertig.


----------



## Knobbes (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

@acker_666,
Wo kann man das "Mistyk" oder wie es heisst bekommen, und was ist das genau?
@ChristophL & hamburger Jung,
wie lange laast ihr die Maden im Kaffe drin, bis die sich färben? Können die Maden Schaden nehmen wenn man sie länger drin lässt?
Ist es besser wenn man eher etwas helleren Kaffesatz hat?
Was muss man noch dabei beachten?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## winchester73 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also Mystic gibt es schon ewig, ist eine synthetische Paste und riecht nach Klebstoff. Ich habe so eine Tube auch immer dabei. Die gibt es bei uns im Angelgeschäft.

Hier ist die Homepage: http://www.mystic.fr/


----------



## ChristophL (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich lasse die Maden mind. 2 Tage im Kaffeesatz, sonst färben die nicht richtig ein.

Natürlich Sägemehl raus und trockenen Kaffeesatz nehmen !

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Brassenkönig (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

@acker 666
Dieses rote Mystikzeug habe ich auch. Meinst du diese kleinen Tuben, wo ein Französischer Text hinten drauf steht? So etwas habe ich. Benutzt habe ich es aber noch nie. Löst sich die Paste nach dem Auswurf nicht wieder sofort ab?


----------



## DerStipper (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Die Paste hällt nach meinen erfahrungen nich lange am Haken weil bei uns die Fische dann verrückt werden und man nach jedem Fisch neues ran machen muss 
Aber sonst sollte es es ca. 1-2h am Haken halten kann ich aber nich genau sagen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kauf immer welche in Frankreich, was vielen anderen wahrscheinlich nicht möglich ist. Hab von einem Vereinskollegen gehört, dass er selbst Maden versucht zu färben hat, dere Kühlschrank sah danach ziemlich rot aus...


Beim Lesen hier stellt sich mir die Frage, 
ob die Franzosen nichts in der Richtung geprüft haben 
von 
*wg.Krebsgefahr!!! *

Ist dies echt der einzige Grund warum es in Deutschland keine gefärbten Maden mehr gibt!?!?|kopfkrat 

Na evtl.hat ja jemand eine Antwort darauf!

Habe und denke die ganze Zeit darüber nach woher,ein Pulver im Schrank in das die nassen Maden gedippt werden und sich "echt schön färben" weiß nur nicht mehr wo ich das Pulver erworben hab.|kopfkrat 

Auf Forelle im Angelzirkus klappte es Super damit...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## EMZET (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Also bei uns in BW ist das Fischen mit gefärbten Maden verboten    Als begründung nannten man mir die hohe Fängigkeit. |kopfkrat 
Mein Tipp:

Ostern steht vor der Tür, und somit die Zeit des fröhlichen Eierfärbens. Die Farbe dafür bekommt man demnächst wieder in jedem Laden ( Ist das die gleiche die Krebserregend sein soll  |rolleyes )
Nimm ein paar Maden, lege Sie in einen Sieb, und wasche Sie mit lauwarmen Wasser ab (lauwarm, nicht kochen  ).
Wickle die Maden in ein trockenes Geschirrhandtuch, und lasse sie etwas trocknen. Nimm 4 rote (gelbe, blaue oder was immer du möchtest) Färbetabletten, und löse sie in 1/2L lauwarmen Wasser auf. Ziehe dir Plastikhandschuhe an ( bekommst sonnst rote Finger), und tunke das Handtuch mit den Maden mehrmals (so 10mal) Kurz in das gefärbte Wasser. Das wiederholst du bis du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist (ca. 10mal). Vergesse nicht den Maden zwischendurch zeit zum Atmen zu geben!
Ein bakannter von mir macht das mit Henna, und ist damit sehr zufrieden  |kopfkrat .


Gruß

EMZET


----------



## hamburger Jung (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

@knobbles: ich lasse die Maden auch 1-2 Tage im trockenen Kaffeepulver krabbeln. Man kann auch Espresso- oder Cappucinopulver nehmen. Der angenehmste Effekt ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die Maden danach überhaupt nicht mehr nach Ammoniak riechen.


----------



## AngelChris (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Kann man nicht einfach Lebensmittelfarbe in die maden mit hielfe einer kleinen spritzte einspritzen?
wäre doch das einfachste


----------



## Angler505 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

*Hallo alle zusammen,*

Dann will ich meinen Senf auch dazu geben.

// die Maden welche du im Fachhandel in Deutschland bekommst sind ausgewachsen
somit fressen diese nicht, nehmen folglich auch den Farbstoff nicht wirklich an

// die Färbung durch beispielsweise Kaffee ist eine oberflächliche Färbung der Aussenhaut und hat keinen nachhaltigen Wert da die Maden durch Bewegung die Färbung wieder verlieren

// eine nachhaltige Färbung kannst du nur erreichen wenn die Maden noch Nahrung aufnehmen

// Gesetzlich verboten ist nicht das fischen mit gefärbten Maden sondern der Verkauf,
den Widerspruch siehst du auch das vor Jahren alle gefärbten Futtermittel sehr schnell aus den Regalen verschwunden sind , jetzt werden diese wieder angeboten obwohl die Gesetzgebenung nicht geändert wurde

// Ursprung waren das Verbot der Farbstoffe mit denen gefärbt wurde, in der Zwischezeit habt man auf Europaebene reagiert, die Madenzüchter ( ähnlich wie bei den Futtermittleherstellern ) haben entsprechende Auflagen bekommen. Denn die gefärbten standen auch in den Länder Frankreich und BENELUX vor dem aus. IM gleichen Zuge wurde unter anderem auch neu geregelt worauf Maden gezogen werden

// Italo-Maden sind meist auf Fisch, Englandmaden auf Fleisch gezogen drum verhalten sich die Maden unterschiedlich bei der Entwichlung 

// wenn gefärbte Maden bei Gemeinschaftsfischen verboten sind dann ist nur eine Sache des Ausrichters, so steht dort auch sehr oft Futter : Keine Färbung oder keine Rotfärbung

Die Deutschen sind leider ein Volk der Extremen, oft gibt es inder öffentlichkeit kein Dulden einer Sache sonder nur ein dafür oder dagegen.

Ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gesammelt farbliche Köder bringen meist dann den grösten Erfolg wenn Futter und Futterzusatzstoffe ( Pratikel oder Lebendköder ) bereits eine Färbung aufweisen.

Denn wenn ich massiv weiße Maden füttere dann ist der Fangerfolg zu Beginn einer Sitzung eher Zufall. Der Erfolg mit einer gefärbte meist dann gegeben wenn die Fische bereits den gefütterten Köder ein wenig ablehen, halt Schlicht gesagt ich führe einen Köderwechsel durch.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Knobbes (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

@Angler505,
ich kann nur sagen, das auch die  Maden wo ich bekomme noch Fressen, hab sie mit verschiedennen Teigen gefüttert und die sind nicht nur durchgekrabbelt.

Sind wirklich alle Maden in Deutschland ausgewaschen?

@hamburger Jung,
 danke für den Tipp,werd ich mal asuprobieren.

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Angler505 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hallo @knobbes,
du bekommst von verschieden Liefernaten PINKIS ( kleine Maden statt Pinkis) verkauft.
Das ist aber meist eher eine Notlösung des Grosshandels wenn nicht ausreichend Pinkis zur Verfügung stehen.

Es sind aber normal unterschiedliche Fliegenarten die benötigt werden.
Maden und Pinkis werden auf Fisch oder Fleisch gezogen.
Die verwendeten Farbsteine in den Zuchtanstalten haben einen hohen Anteil an F...
Drum nehmen die Maden diese auch auf.
In aller Regel sind die Maden ausgewachsen, bitte bedenke auch der Grosshändler bekommt nicht jede Woche seine Maden sondern kauft dann die Maden wenn er sie benötigt. Wenn also eine frische Lieferung beim Grosshandel ankommt und diese direkt über den Einelhandel verkauft werden kannst du Glück haben das die Maden noch Futter aufnehmen. Bitte bedenke die Maden die der Einzelhändler in der Woche frisch vom Grosshandel bekommt die können erst ein paar Tage hier sein oder bereits mehere Wochen. Eben in den Wintermonaten wenn nicht die Mengen benötigt werden kaufen verschiedene Grosshändler vielleicht einmal im Monat oder alle zwei Monate frische Maden ein.
Man kann es globalisieren und Sagen:

Die Maden sind ausgewachsen und nehmen kein Futter auf, unter bestimmten Umständen kann es vorkommen das nicht ausgewachse Maden verkauft werden.


mfg
Friedel


----------



## Knobbes (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

@Angler505,
ok,danke für die Erklärung.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Thomas Obrecht (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hollo
Probier es mal mit Rotem-Beetensaft.
Maden sollten aber vorher entfettet werden sonst lassen Sie sich nicht Färben


----------



## angeltreff (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Angler505 hat es recht gut zusammengefasst, eines stimmt aber nicht. Der Verkauf gefärbter Maden ist nicht verboten. Verboten sind bestimmt Farbstoffe, die im Verdachts stehen Krebs auszulösen oder zu begünstigen.

Das hat vor Jahren zu einer rigosen Trendwende geführt, von einem Tag auf den anderen waren alle gefärbten Maden aus den Regalen verschwunden. Und sind bis heute nicht wieder aufgetaucht, verstehe es wer will.

Verkauft werden dürften Sie in Deutschland, verwendet werden auch (in keinem einzigen Fischereigesetz steht ein Verbot!!) - es gibt aber einfach keine.


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich kenne das noch aus meiner Wettfischerzeit. Lass es, die Maden wurden mit Eiweißfärber gefärbten Futter ernährt. Nur hat die ganze Sache ein Nachteil, Maden auch gefärbte wurden mit ins Futter gegeben, nach großen Wettfischen, fing man in den Strecken plötzlich Aale mit rot oder grün eingefärbtes Fleisch. Selber erlebt...


----------



## Das_Lo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Oder man nimmt halt die Hakendips in Pulverform, den feuchten Hakenköder kurz im Pulver wenden und augenblicklich bildet sich eine z.B. rote Masse darum.
Die hält auch ne Weile...
Außerdem ist dieser Dip auch mit Aromen und Amino versetzt!


----------



## Raubfischer1966 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Mystic ist eine Kunstpaste, die es in verschiedenen farben gibt. Aus ihr kann man eine Mückenlarve oder Würmer oder eine Marde formen. Diese Imitation wird auf den Haken gezogen und zusätzlich mach ich eine Made auf dem Haken, damit die Imitation in Bewegung kommt.
Diese Kunstpaste bekommt man in jeden gut ausgerüsteten Angler-Laden. Im Sommer sollte man die Kunstpaste in einer Kühlbox mit ans Wasser nehmen. Sie wird schnell bei warmen temperaturen flüssig,
Gruss Achim


----------



## Raubfischer1966 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Nachtrag zum thema "Warum sind Rote Maden verboten?"-
bis 2003 durften wir in ganz Holland mit Roten Maden angeln, seit letztes jahr durfte nur noch in einigen teilen von Holland mit Roten Maden geangelt werden, da wurde man sogar beim Wettkampf kontroliert.Wenn die Holländer was verbieten was den menschlichen körper vergiftet, dann ist da was wares dran, das eine Krebsfördernde substans in dem färbungsmittel drinn ist.Die verbieten ja auch nicht den eigenkonsum von kanabis oder anderen rauschmitteln in kleinen mengen,
achim


----------



## Leif-Jesper (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

|wavey: 
Ich hatte vorletztes Jahr in Holland sone rote Made zwischen den anderen.
Die wollte ich jetzt aufbewahren, bis man grosse Barsche rauben sieht.
Nach 2 Tagen war die Made dann schon nicht mehr so Farbenprächtig und ich köderte sie an, damit sie nicht noch ihre vollständige Farbe verliert.
Ausgeworfen, ein paar Minuten gewartet Biss und was soll ich sagen ein MINIBARSCH, der auch noch die Made verschluckt hatte#q .


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

#h Ich war heute morgen "zufällig" bei meinem Angelhändler. Im Kühlschrank habe ich tatsächlich rote Maden entdeckt. Habe dann auch gar nicht weiter gefragt und mir einen kleinen Becher mitgenommen. 
Über die Fängigkeit kann ich heute Abend bestimmt mehr sagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hoffentlich gibts neue Maden mit neuen Farbstoffen - klär mich auf!  #h


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Wie gesagt: ich hab' meinen Dealer nicht gefragt mit welcher Farbe er sie angemalt hat :q 

Werde ihn nächstens aber mal fragen - hier schon mal ein Bild:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Die sind ja richtig durch!  #6 
Allerdings ist das rot anders als das frühere "giftige" Rot, also hoff   |rolleyes


----------



## Lechfischer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Guck mal da!Vielleicht ist das ja eine Alternative!


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Habe meinen Angelhändler heute Nachmittag nochmal angerufen:

er importiert die roten Maden aus England direkt vom Produzenten. Seiner Auskunft zu Folge werden die Viecher so gezüchtet und sind gesundheitlich unbedenklich - jedenfalls sagt das wohl der Produzent.
Ich war eben auch gleich am Wasser, um die Jungs mal zu Wasser zu lassen:

Noch nie habe ich Maden erlebt, die derart agil und nach 10 Minuten Tauchgang immer noch derart beweglich sind.
An unserem Weiher fängt man auf Made jede Menge kleine Rotaugen, normalerweise so zwischen 10 und 15 cm.
Leider war ich nur 30 Minuten am Wasser, bevor der große Regen kam, aber in der Zeit hatte ich 3 Rotfedern von 22,24 und 26 cm.
In dem Größenbereich habe ich dort selten Rotfedern gelandet und ich bin nach dem ersten Test mehr als beeindruckt.
Das schöne an den roten Brüdern: die kosten genauso viel wie ihre weißen Schwestern (80 Cents für die kleine Dose).

Werde gleich morgen meinen Dealer informieren, dass er die Maden sofort aus dem Programm nimmt und nur noch unter der Ladentheke an mich verkauft. :q 

@ Lechfischer: die Kunstmaden kannst du meines Erachtens nach gleich in den gelben Sack werfen. Ich habe die einmal ausprobiert und noch nicht mal einen Biss darauf bekommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich hoffe diese Maden verbreiten sich. Meine "nebenbei" Karpfenfänge auf die roten Maden früher waren super - ziemlich Essig nach Färbeverbot.  ;+ 
Vielleicht klappts so wieder!  #6



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Werde gleich morgen meinen Dealer informieren, dass er die Maden sofort aus dem Programm nimmt und nur noch unter der Ladentheke an mich verkauft. :q



 |muahah: ich auch exklusiv haben will!


----------



## ArturO (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Versendet dieser Angelshop seine Wundermaden auch?
Würde gerne auch mal mit den roten Dingern angeln.
Habe die Strecke nach Hessn mal berechnet.
Das wären 2 Stunden fahrt von Köln aus.
Bzw gibt es einen Angelshop der diese "ungefährlichen" Maden versendet?


----------



## Fabio (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Wenn die rote Farbe im, Verdacht steht, krebserregend zu sein, warum ist man dann bei uns in Wien so dumm, dass welche verkauft werden?? Sich selbst deswegen zu vergiften, ne das zahlt sich sicher nicht aus........
LG fabio


----------



## BrassenHelge (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

krebserregend ???? Lebensmittelfarbe ? Das wärs natürlich. Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Ich habe mal gehört, daß die das Färben von Maden damals verboten haben, weil es gegen irgendwelche Tierschutzgesetze verstoßen soll. Lebende Tiere ( wohl auch Insekten ) darf man wohl nicht einfärben. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, aber wenn die Begründung mit der Krebserregenden Farbe stimmt, dann hätten sich die Köderzüchter bei der hohen Nachfrage doch längst etwas einfallen lassen.
Gruß Henning


----------



## DerStipper (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

@Moses 
kannst ja Versand spielen und 1mal die Woche verschicken und das per Nachnhame oder dann nimmste halt mehr €uros dafür 1,5€ die Dose oder sowas dann machste auch Gewinn
wenn irgendwelche Köderversandhandel lebende Maden verschicken darfst du das auch.
Und wenn man dann bei dir 10 Dosen bestellt hat bekommt man 1 Gratis . Du musst dich nur informieren wie die das von der Post machen würden wegen den lebenden Tieren.


----------



## Magic_Moses (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hm - wenn ich jetzt auch noch anfange Maden zu verschicken, bekomme ich die Papiere von meiner Frau........
Da Eugen, mein Angelhändler, auch teilweise über Ebay verkauft, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass er auch bereit ist Köder postalisch zu versenden, wobei ich mir bei den lebenden Maden da nicht so 100%ig sicher bin.
Wende dich doch einfach mal selbst an ihn:

*Angeldepot* Eugen *Wichelhaus* 
Krofdorfer Str. 32 
35452 Kinzenbach
Tel.: 0641/62273


----------



## Forellenudo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Es gibt ja auch mittlerweile Bienenmaden in verschiedenen Farben #6


----------



## Silent_Hunter (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Nochmal zu Thema Kunstmaden von Berkley:

Ich angle häufiger damit, jedoch nur am Fluss bzw. am Kanal. Da fange ich auch sehr gut damit, deutlich besser zumindest als mit echten, ungefärbten Maden (gefärbte gibts bei uns auch nicht zu kaufen).

Am See jedoch kannst du die Dinger wirklich vergessen. Ich weiss nicht, ob das an der schwachen Strömung liegt oder woran, auf jeden Falle sind da die echten Maden fängiger.


----------



## Forellenudo (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Kunstmaden oder Würmer,kombiniert man immer mit richtigem Köder #6


----------



## Forellenfreund (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Hallo zusammen ....

Das die roten Maden in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden dürfen kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. 

Diese kann man nämlich auch in Düsseldorf kaufen !!!!

Zumindest habe ich das letztes Jahr immer gemacht.
Leider kann ich nicht genau sagen wie der Laden heist.

Aber ein Düsseldorfer wird den bestimmt kennen und hier mal die Adresse reinstellen.

Er ist direkt um die Ecke von diesem riesen fishermans partner shop... 

Von dort aus zurück Richtung Autobahn aber vorher links unter der Brücke durch und dann nach 300 Metern rechts kurz vor so nem Supermarkt.

So ne echte kleine Angelramschbude in der man wirklich nur Angelscheine und MAden kaufen kann.   :q 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## DerStipper (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich habe nen Händler in der nähe der verkäuft immer halb rot und halb weiß. Hehe das ist super vorallem weil ich so ziemlich der einzige aus unserem Verein bin der dort einkäuft:q
Aber seit dem ein paar gesehen haben das es dort auch rote gibt gehen jetzt ein paar dahin  die Maden sehen so aus wie die vom Moses. Und fangen auch besser als ihre weißen Brüder.
Zum Thema rotem Futter ich bestelle meins immer im Askadi das La Sirene X21 roughe. Manchmal hat der eine Laden mit den roten Maden auch da. Der neue renner sind blaue oder grüne Maden die gehen auch super. Hab mal im Ausland nen Päkchen gekauft und es klappt noch besser als mit roten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

von sensas gibt es ein anderes ist so ähnlich heißt rubivie glaube ich oder so ähnlich.schwer zu bekommen kennt kaum jemand mfg.


----------



## Kev (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Mal eine Frage am die jenigen von euch, deren Händler rote Maden verkaufen: Hat jemand von euch eigentlich die Möglichkeit mal eine Bezugsquelle zu ermitteln, die ich an meinen Händler hier in  Hamburg weitergeben könnte? Also einen Großhändler o.ä. der euren Händler beliefert.
Sitze nämlich in Hamburg, was rote Maden angeht, völlig auf dem trockenen...  #c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Na dass die Färbefarbe im verdacht stand, Krebserregend zu sein, ist ein Gerücht gewesen. Und selbst, wenn sie es gewesen wäre, Zigaretten sind erwiesenermassen (und nicht nur unter Verdacht) hochgradig krebserregend und dennoch erlaubt.

Und verbot, weil die Fängig sind? - Klingt auch nicht so wirklich wahr, oder glaubt das tatsächlich wer?

Das Verkaufsverbot von gefärbten Maden und gefärbtem Futter ist allein darin begründet, dass die Dt. Tierfutterverordnung schlicht keine Färbestoffe zulässt, und Angelköder halt auch darunter fallen.
Futterfärbemittel kriegt man aber einzeln, und kann daher selbst färben. Bei Maden geht das nicht so, wie schon geschildert fressen die normal nicht mehr.

Eventuell lohnt sich aber der Versuch, die Sägespäne mal durch das Original Robin Red von Haith zu ersetzen. Von den Fingern geht die Rote Farbe jedenfalls kaum wieder runter. Und das ist auch kein Färbemittel, sondern eine Gewürzmischung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## DerStipper (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Der Händler bei uns holt die immer in Luxemburg


----------



## LordHelmchen (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Rote Maden*

Ich habe im Sommer das erste mal erfolgreich ein Döschen Maden rot gefärbt! Ist einfacher als man denkt! 

Man nehme einen Aktenvernichter, jage da einen Bogen rotes Krepp-Papier durch, ersetzt damit das Sägemehl und gibt 2 Sprühstöße aus der Wassersprühflasche hinzu! Nach 1 Tag geht die Farbe nicht mehr ab! :m


----------

